# Suarez vs Lewandoski



## Torros (21 Dicembre 2015)

alcuni dicono che ci sia tanta differenza tra i due in favore di Suarez ma io li vedo a un livello simile.
Se voglio un centravanti di manovra completo piglio Lewa, se mi serve un giocatore più individualista meglio Suarez, anche se il Suarez del barca lo vedo un po' appesantito rispetto a quello del Liverpool, che era più rapido e più bravo nel dribbling.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nella mia squadra io prenderei sempre Suarez, lo vedo molto più cattivo sotto porta del polacco, e seppur quest'ultimo sia più forte tecnicamente c'è da dire che Suarez aiuta molto di più la squadra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Dicembre 2015)

Suarez ha tenuto il Liverpool in piedi da solo, Lewandowski non so, sia al Borussia che al Bayern è posto in una squadra in cui per forza di cose se sei un attaccante, segni, se sei Lewandowski segni di più


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Lol...suarez appesantito. Ha fatto una caterva di gol, assist, giocate incredibili. Boh...


----------



## S.1899 (21 Dicembre 2015)

per me sono due stili un po' diversi
Lewandoski è killer a sangue freddo (spero che se dice in italiano  ?!), tecnicamente lo trovo molto più pulito e giusto di Suarez
MA paradossalmente io preferisco Suarez chi compensa con una grinta e un istinto che ammiro


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Suarez, più completo.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Dicembre 2015)

io prendo suarez tutta la vita, ma nettamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Io ho un debole per Lewa, forse sceglierei lui, soprattutto se avessi una squadra scarsa.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Suarez nettamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2015)

Boh, X. Per me sono i due 9 più forti del mondo attualmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sono assolutamente sullo stesso livello, farebbero le fortune di quasi tutte le squadre del mondo...inutile dire che noi questo tipo di giocatori possiamo ormai solo sognarli...


----------



## Marco23 (22 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nella mia squadra io prenderei sempre Suarez, lo vedo molto più cattivo sotto porta del polacco, e seppur quest'ultimo sia più forte tecnicamente c'è da dire che Suarez aiuta molto di più la squadra.



Suarez mi sembra più tecnico di Lewandoski


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Dicembre 2015)

Suarez senza dubbio, il polacco secondo me non è proprio comparabile. Sotto porta sono entrambi fortissimi ma Suarez è molto di più che un centravanti. 
Attualmente il 9 più forte al mondo, l'unico che poteva fargli concorrenza era Radamel Falcao ma ormai è cotto e stracotto da 2 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sembra ombra di dubbio preferisco Lewandowski


----------



## Torros (23 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Suarez mi sembra più tecnico di Lewandoski



direi più rapido non più tecnico di Lewa..


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> direi più rapido non più tecnico di Lewa..



Vero!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boh, X. Per me sono i due 9 più forti del mondo attualmente.



"Ma ch stai ricenn?"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Ma ch stai ricenn?"


 
Io sono un estimatore del Pipita ma ripeto: Lewa e Suarez sono, imho, i due 9 più forti del mondo attualmente; gli unici davanti al Pipita.


----------



## Marco23 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> direi più rapido non più tecnico di Lewa..



Suarez ha dei colpi di pura tecnica che lewandoski si sogna imho


----------



## JesusHeKnows (24 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Suarez ha dei colpi di pura tecnica che lewandoski si sogna imho



Per fortuna c é imho


----------



## Torros (24 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono un estimatore del Pipita ma ripeto: Lewa e Suarez sono, imho, i due 9 più forti del mondo attualmente; gli unici davanti al Pipita.


Per me il Pipita per essere accostato a questi deve dimostrare di sapersi imporre in una big e sopratutto nei big match cosa che non ha mai saputo fare.


----------



## Torros (24 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Suarez ha dei colpi di pura tecnica che lewandoski si sogna imho



cos'è la pura tecnica? tecnica più rapidità...

Anche Lewandoski ha mostrato colpi e gol che Suarez non ha mai mostrato.
Il gol contro il Malaga per esempio, dove in piena velocità scavalca il portiere con un colpo sotto. Il terzo contro il Real, quello dello scorso anno contro il Barca.
In generale Suarez è più bravo nel dribbling perché più rapido, imho Lewa ha un tocco di palla più pulito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Per me il Pipita per essere accostato a questi deve dimostrare di sapersi imporre in una big e sopratutto nei big match cosa che non ha mai saputo fare.


Per questo motivo li considero davanti all'argentino.


----------



## mèuris (29 Dicembre 2015)

Sono i due centravanti più forti in circolazione,attualmente. Io sceglierei Lewandowski, ma forse più per gusto personale che per altro. Siamo lì...


----------



## Serginho (30 Dicembre 2015)

Mi piace molto Lewa, ma Suarez e' altra roba


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi piace molto Lewa, ma Suarez e' altra roba



concordo..molto più completo suarez


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nella mia squadra io prenderei sempre Suarez, lo vedo molto più cattivo sotto porta del polacco, e seppur quest'ultimo sia più forte tecnicamente c'è da dire che Suarez aiuta molto di più la squadra.



per me tecnicamente è più forte suarez..forse nel gioco areo lewa lo batte ma solo li


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Gennaio 2016)

Per me è una scelta ovvia. Amo Suarez!


----------

